

The McFarthest Place: 145 Mi to the Nearest Big Mac - maw
http://strangemaps.wordpress.com/2009/09/26/413-the-mcfarthest-place-145-mi-to-the-nearest-big-mac/

======
timf
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=840542>

